# formula to cows milk



## Mandy42 (Mar 26, 2004)

I plan to change my dd over to cows milk when she's 12 months.  Do you just change over or do you take it slowly eg replace one bottle/cup at a time in case of intolerance. Any advice appreciated.

Mandy


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Do it gradually starting with day milk first..I would leave night milk till last when you are happy.

Jxx


----------

